# Hydrogen Booster



## prm502street (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello, I own a 99 bug, I have manufactured a small Hydrogen Booster for my carburated Chevrolet Truck. It works well, I gained about 10 MPG with only 10 small stainless plates,using water & electricity. I know there is more to it on computer controlled cars, and was wondering if anyone had ever played with one on a naturally aspirated VW?


----------

